# Green card



## Malco (Feb 20, 2019)

I have just renewed my van insurance and queried the Cover in the countries i hope to visit. Apparently i need a Green card to enter Bosnia and Montenegro as proof of cover which will be free but i need to apply three weeks before and provide dates, So i am asking for advise off any body who has done this wether there is any flexibility like giving dates for a longer stay than intended and an overlap of these two countries as there will be much uncertainty involved as always. Malc


----------



## rockape (Feb 20, 2019)

You definitely need a green card for Bosnia as I tried to cross the border from Croatia hopefully heading to Sarajevo but was turned back. As you know Bosnia separates Croatia and the only way to do that was to get a ferry from Ploce,  missing Bosnia all together ,£30 single trip for 2 pax. 


On the way for my return trip I just winged it and crossed back with no problems,I shouldn't  have done . but Faint heart never won fair maiden.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 20, 2019)

Last year we had a green card twice. In both cases they asked for dates. I was able to give them rough dates which they then processed but when the green cards arrived they were blanket for months and months at a time. The one I have just received for our trip as in March, is open until August, long after we return.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

I had a green card issued which covered Bosnia, Serbia, Albania, Montenegro and Macedonia.  The insurance company allowed green cards for a maximum of 30 days at a time so I asked for one covering 1 October - 30 October.  In the end we drove into Bosnia on 3 October and into Greece a few days before 30 October, without any issues.

As long as you enter and leave the countries covered within those dates then you're fine.

EDIT: Reading the post from Clunegapyears above, it seems it depends on the individual insurance company as to whether exact dates are specified.  Best ask yours!


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Not sure*

That was the reply I got from Comfort today re insurance.  They said highways do not know whoever highways are.  Had a new quote this year 550 inc EU breakdown and C&C have come in at 350 no breakdown cover and I think RAC comes in at 170 for european cover.  RAC now has no limit on size or weight which is good.  Any news from C&C on green cards?


----------



## Malco (Feb 20, 2019)

Many thanks for the replies most helpful. I did tell AIB my planned route is Croatia Bosnia Montenegro Albania Macedonia Greece Bulgaria Romania Hungary and the reply was i only needed the card for Bosnia and Montenegro but i had already spoken to a chap who had difficulties entering Bulgaria but not exactly sure why although he did say he didn't have his registration document and they didn't except card only cash in their currency and after obtaining that on making payment they said they had no change lol. So a money spinner for the boarder control it seems. So i will but forward my plans to the insurers in due cause and hope for the best.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

Malco said:


> Many thanks for the replies most helpful. I did tell AIB my planned route is Croatia Bosnia Montenegro Albania Macedonia Greece Bulgaria Romania Hungary and the reply was i only needed the card for Bosnia and Montenegro but i had already spoken to a chap who had difficulties entering Bulgaria but not exactly sure why although he did say he didn't have his registration document and they didn't except card only cash in their currency and after obtaining that on making payment they said they had no change lol. So a money spinner for the boarder control it seems. So i will but forward my plans to the insurers in due cause and hope for the best.


I doubt you'd have any trouble entering or leaving Bulgaria across a border with another EU country.

I did have a lengthy delay of several hours when entering Bulgaria but that was from Turkey, apparently a route by which a lot of drugs get into the EU.  The motorhome was even X-rayed in one of those huge hangars, we had to queue up with loads of trucks from Ukraine, Iran and Belarus.  Once that palaver was finished with they turned up with a sniffer dog to check the inside of the vehicle, the dogs paid special attention to the under bench storage.  Things became serious, we were asked if we were carrying drugs. "No, of course not".

Apparently the x-ray had identified several large sacks in the under bench storage, which looked like a massive drugs cache.  Their suspicions were increased when the dogs paid special attention to the area.  Imagine their disappointment when I showed them three 25KG sacks of dog food!  The brand we feed our dogs is difficult to get outside of the UK so we had a full years supply onboard!


----------



## Malco (Feb 20, 2019)

*Dog food*

Thats made me chuckle, All part of the fun.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 20, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> I doubt you'd have any trouble entering or leaving Bulgaria across a border with another EU country.
> 
> I did have a lengthy delay of several hours when entering Bulgaria but that was from Turkey, apparently a route by which a lot of drugs get into the EU.  The motorhome was even X-rayed in one of those huge hangars, we had to queue up with loads of trucks from Ukraine, Iran and Belarus.  Once that palaver was finished with they turned up with a sniffer dog to check the inside of the vehicle, the dogs paid special attention to the under bench storage.  Things became serious, we were asked if we were carrying drugs. "No, of course not".
> 
> *Apparently the x-ray had identified several large sacks in the under bench storage, which looked like a massive drugs cache.  Their suspicions were increased when the dogs paid special attention to the area.  Imagine their disappointment when I showed them three 25KG sacks of dog food!  The brand we feed our dogs is difficult to get outside of the UK so we had a full years supply onboard! *



Good place to stash the drugs - well done


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

Malco said:


> Thats made me chuckle, All part of the fun.



Definitely character building, but it didn't seem like fun at the time!  I was imagining all sorts of things, corrupt border officials, planted drugs and expected bribes with the alternative being a long stretch in a Bulgarian prison.  They were absolutely fine in to be fair, very professional and friendly, but I couldn't work out why we were being singled out for special checks and questioned about drug smuggling!  Couldn't wait to get away from there!

By the way I would advise you double check the advice given by your insurance company that you don't need a green card for Albania and Macedonia.  I'm sure that you do.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 20, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> Good place to stash the drugs - well done


I'd have gone for the toilet cassette to be honest, if I was a drugs smuggler that is.  Having been checked over and x-rayed in Bulgaria we were very thoroughly searched both on entering and exiting Russia.  On no occasion did anybody ever inspect the contents of the toilet cassette.  Added bonus that the smells emitted will disguise the drugs cache from even the most ardent of sniffer dogs.  

Just kidding of course.  I did carry some good s**t across the border but it was entirely my own produce.


----------



## Malco (Feb 21, 2019)

I have found an interactive map on here that is very clear yes Green card is also required for Albania and Macedonia as well as Bosnia and Albania. There seems to have been a slight misunderstanding between me and insurers which i suspect falls on my part which is why i like to study these details to double check every move i make. So thanks for pointing that out, At least retirement gives my shrinking brain time to work details out.lol.


----------

